# My dear Henry



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Henry sounds like an absolutely wonderful boy that lived with the best family.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Henry. It sounds like he loved you a lot and was also well loved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Henry, he was a very special boy and I know he is missed. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Most of us here have felt your pain. Rest in peace sweet Henry.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such a beautiful letter of love. I am so sorry.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

So sorry to read about your loss. It is tough to suddenly not see your best friend around you anymore. May the happy memories of Henry lessen your pain


----------



## Dorothea A Gaskill (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Henry was really cute.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Henry. Your love for him shines through in every word of your letter. Very clearly you kept the promises you made to him. A dog's life is just never long enough.

Wishing you peace and comfort. RIP beautiful Henry.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you all for letting me share my grief, and for your kind and comforting words. I know that some day his memories will bring joy and laughter, but for now it is all very hard.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Like many of us, we share in your grief over the loss of Henry.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a handsome guy. Henry loved you cause you gave him a great life. Thanks for giving him a great life.

Godspeed to your Henry.

“What we have once enjoyed, we can never lose.
All that we love deeply becomes a part of us.” – Helen Keller

dlm ny country


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Henry. We've lost 3 over the years so I understand how much it hurts. Henry had a great life with you. I hope your photos and good memories will help.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks again for the kind words. I'm a little better each day. I don't think I've really understood grief until now. Henry taught me a lot over the years. I am a better person because he was in my life.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

whemtp said:


> I am sorry for your loss.


Thank you. It's been 10 weeks since Henry passed. I still get misty when I think about him, but my memories are mostly positive now and not painful. Sometimes I still can't believe he's gone. He sometimes still feels very present in my life.


----------

